# Banana Pepper disease?



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought maybe some of you might know what this is...or if it's something normal. I noticed the last few days that my first maturing mild banana pepper developed a couple dark brown streaks down it's length. The pepper is about 4" long currently. The pepper and plant itself appear to be pretty healthy otherwise. This is my first time growing these, maybe this is no big deal. What are your thoughts? Picture below.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

this usually is from not enough potasium and to much nitrogen - try addin some bone meal around the plants and work into the soil & water in good


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

It has happened to me before, some peppers do it some don't, on same plant. They are still very good to eat. Varmint might have something to look into.


----------



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I may look into the bonemeal.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

at least your peppers are getting fruit, i planted mine in early may and have nothing yet. the garden howvere is overgrown with zucchini and tomatoes... but nothing ripe yet, same with the broccoli.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes go with bonemeal. I used to have all my banana peppers get those purple streaks on them and they do not anymore when I used bonemeal.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of mine are doing the same thing (the ones getting the most sun). So bone meal is the trick? Should I add it to the plants that don&#8217;t have it, or wait until they do?


----------

